# "Hamster ball" for hedgehogs?



## carath777 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys!

I was thinking about getting a hamster ball (the big kind) for my hedgie. He's 3 and 1/2 months old. 

I was just wondering what your experience with these balls are? They are not exactly cheap, so I don't want to buy one if hedgies don't enjoy them or if it's not safe. Also, should I wait until he is older before I buy one? And what size should it be? 

Would greatly appreciate any input ***


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I would not buy one at all. They usually have little "air slits" cut into them that can catch a hedgie toe or nail, and then you have an injury. Also, hedgehogs have a tendency to poo and pee while they run, and who the heck wants that falling on your head in an enclosed ball you can't escape from? Also, people tend to think of the balls as safe so will leave their hedgie unsupervised while in it, which can lead to injury or escape.

Get a small animal play pen. A toddler pool, puppy pen, square built out of C&C cubes, anything that gives you fenced off area that your headgie can explore in. They are much safer, the balls are designed for hamsters and the like, which are very different animals.


----------



## carath777 (Dec 28, 2014)

That makes sense. I will do so! Thank you for the reply


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree with the above. Also, keep in mind many hedgies use the restroom while they are running on their wheel, so if they use the restroom in the ball...  You get the idea


----------



## carath777 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes I have noticed on his wheel that he doesn't seem to think bathroom brakes are necessary when he can do his business while still in motion on the wheel  thanks ***


----------

